# Annoying Stihl Gas and Oil Caps



## velvetfoot (Sep 30, 2010)

Is anyone else annoyed with them?  I just had a bunch of gas come out of a stringtrimmer and I didn't even notice when it was happening as I was using it.  And this was after I thought I had checked whether it was on tight.  I've had chain oil all over the floor and have had to replace a saw cap that broke (plastic).  Admittedly, you can turn the string trimmer upside down and work on it with no leaking, so when they're on tight, its cool.


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Sep 30, 2010)

Ya, mostly my bar oil cap on my saw- I don't get it leaking like that, but only because I spend so much ^%$ time making sure it's closed


----------



## velvetfoot (Sep 30, 2010)

Plus, if you fill it up too much with oil, then it doesn't go on at all and you (well, I do anyway) have to take out some oil before it will lock.


----------



## ANeat (Sep 30, 2010)

I like mine


----------



## Highbeam (Sep 30, 2010)

So are you all talking about the modern flippy caps? Or the older kinds that just thread in? I actually like the flippy caps on my 290. They seem pretty secure.


----------



## wendell (Sep 30, 2010)

Ah, the infamous "flippy caps". Let the battle begin!


----------



## TreePointer (Sep 30, 2010)

Flippy caps rule!  No problems here, and I've never had to use a screwdriver to open one.


----------



## Bigg_Redd (Sep 30, 2010)

Shudda bought a Dolmar


----------



## Tarmsolo60 (Sep 30, 2010)

Spilled oil on my chaps one time when the saw was pretty new, since then no problems and I prefer them to the screw on caps.


----------



## jeff_t (Sep 30, 2010)

I recently got a used ms270. The first time it happened, I guess I just wasn't paying attention. The second and third times, I thought I was. The last time, I thought I was pretty darn sure it was on right, but it wasn't. Gas dumped all over my crotch when I picked the saw up. Looked like I peed in my pants.


----------



## liv2hnt (Sep 30, 2010)

I am not a fan of the flip caps either.  They are easy to use until they break, so now I just make sure that I have spares in the tool box before I head out to cut.  I would much rather have older screw in type caps.


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Sep 30, 2010)

I have flippy caps on a 260 pro.  I get it to work, but sometimes its a PITA.  I wonder if they went through design changes that made them better.  Mine is I think 8 yrs old.


----------



## quads (Sep 30, 2010)

Having always owned older saws with the screw caps, until I bought a 290 this Summer.  There is only one thing that I don't like about the new flippy caps.  They trap chips and gunk under and around the flipper and it sometimes falls into the tank when I refill.  The old screws caps didn't have that problem because they acted like an umbrella and the chips and dirt stayed outside of the cap.


----------



## billb3 (Sep 30, 2010)

One more thing to try to keep clean is my complaint with the flippy caps, too.
I prefer the old ones. KISS. Just because you can doesn't mean you should.


----------



## HittinSteel (Sep 30, 2010)

Adios Pantalones said:
			
		

> I have flippy caps on a 260 pro.  I get it to work, but sometimes its a PITA.  I wonder if they went through design changes that made them better.  Mine is I think 8 yrs old.



Nope, the new ones suck too. Just broke one the other day. Pretty interesting design inside there. Leave it to the germans to take something as simple as a gas cap and turn it in to a 20 part mess. I shoulda bought a 346XP.


----------



## FLINT (Sep 30, 2010)

I prefer the old simple caps.  

I have a new stihl line trimmer with the flippy caps and it usually takes me a few tries to get it right - I am getting better at it.


----------



## lukem (Sep 30, 2010)

I bought a brand new Stihl trimmer this summer and it has screw-on gas cap.


----------



## velvetfoot (Sep 30, 2010)

I recently bought a new Stihl leaf blower and it has the flippy cap.


----------



## Bigg_Redd (Sep 30, 2010)

My 7-8 year old 290 has the flip caps.  I've been expecting them to eff up this whole time but so far they're fine.  I still like the old caps better.


----------



## flewism (Oct 2, 2010)

My 441 has flippy caps ans they took some getting used to.  Especially when it is late in the day and your feeling a little tired.
Out of the five saws I own the Echo is the worst, sometimes you need the scrench to get the fuel cap off, what a pain in the ares.


----------



## Gator eye (Oct 4, 2010)

Oh I hate the flippy caps.............I ve spilled more oil and gas because of those dang things not closing right. >:-(


----------



## Danno77 (Oct 4, 2010)

i always figured those flippy caps were the bees knees. I hate having to open with a screwdriver...


----------



## Tony H (Oct 5, 2010)

I like the screw caps with retainers the best but the worst were screw caps with no retainer !! Drop those caps in the woods and you might spend 10 minutes looking for them . I guess the flippies are in the middle but I have poured gas and oil on myself when they didn't close right and I hate having to take my glove off to flip them.


----------



## Highbeam (Oct 5, 2010)

Ah, maybe that is the secret. I don't use gloves at all and seem to really like the flippy caps. I could see how the gloves would make them harder to use. Is that the common thread among the haters? Do you all use gloves?


----------



## Danno77 (Oct 5, 2010)

is there a way to drill a hole in the flap and attach a string/strap or something, that would allow you to flip it out with gloves on then loosen as normal? Nothing too long for safety reasons, but something that is hefty enough to be graspable by a gloved hand...


----------



## thinkxingu (Oct 5, 2010)

I've no problem using the flippy caps with gloves--in fact, isn't that one of the reasons for them?  I do the same thing with my caps that I do with a screw: I rotate it backwards until it sits in, and then screw it in.  60% of the time, it works every time.

S


----------



## Highbeam (Oct 5, 2010)

If you look really close, they have little arrows on the caps that line up with arrows on the saw when the flippy caps are seated properly. Only because of this thread did I look close enough to see the little arrows.


----------



## amateur cutter (Oct 6, 2010)

Personally, I don't like the flippy caps, but to each his own. Way over engineered, & under built imho. If you need a good laugh, & don't have anything better to do, go to arboristsite.com & type flippy caps in the search box. Hours of reading. A C


----------



## bogydave (Oct 6, 2010)

Buying a new saw with 20" bar soon.
I'm bouncing back & forth between a Husq & Sthil.

I'll have to put this feature& user comments in my decision tree.

Narrowed down to
Sthil  MS 311, 391, 290 
Husq   Rancher 460 , 357XP, 359


----------



## Bigg_Redd (Oct 6, 2010)

Highbeam said:
			
		

> Ah, maybe that is the secret. I don't use gloves at all and seem to really like the flippy caps. I could see how the gloves would make them harder to use. Is that the common thread among the haters? Do you all use gloves?



I saw with gloves but I don't know if I leave the on or not during refueling. . .

meh. . .


----------



## Skier76 (Oct 6, 2010)

I never understood the debate...until this past weekend when I pulled the MS250 of the shelf in the shed...and saw a nice puddle of bar oil. Best I can tell, a chip or two was on the gasket. So now, I'll be a bite more careful before I put the flippy oil cap back on.


----------



## kabbott (Oct 6, 2010)

Highbeam said:
			
		

> Ah, maybe that is the secret. I don't use gloves at all and seem to really like the flippy caps. I could see how the gloves would make them harder to use. Is that the common thread among the haters? Do you all use gloves?



+1 for flippy caps... best thing since sliced bread and toilet paper.
No gloves here... everything sucks with gloves on.


----------



## Bigg_Redd (Oct 6, 2010)

Skier76 said:
			
		

> I never understood the debate...until this past weekend when I pulled the MS250 of the shelf in the shed...and saw a nice puddle of bar oil. Best I can tell, a chip or two was on the gasket. So now, I'll be a bite more careful before I put the flippy oil cap back on.



If I were a betting man I'd bet that oil did not come out of the cap


----------



## Skier76 (Oct 6, 2010)

Bigg_Redd said:
			
		

> Skier76 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I thought that as well. But where else would it seep from?


----------



## Bigg_Redd (Oct 6, 2010)

Skier76 said:
			
		

> Bigg_Redd said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The oiling channels


----------



## Danno77 (Oct 6, 2010)

Skier76 said:
			
		

> I thought that as well. But where else would it seep from?


the bar's oiler.


----------



## Danno77 (Oct 6, 2010)

Bigg_Redd said:
			
		

> The oiling channels


Darnit, here I had a long paragraph answer typed out and decided a short answer would do. by the time I hit post you already had answered!


----------



## jensent (Nov 30, 2010)

Our MS 360 has the flippy caps. Dont care for them,but if I pay attention, the problem does not occur frequently. I have trouble with bar oil running thru the oiling channels. Our dealer cant fix it. Anyone have a cure for this problem. It sure makes a mess of the inside of the carrying case.
Tom


----------



## PJF1313 (Nov 30, 2010)

jensent said:
			
		

> Our MS 360 has the flippy caps. Dont care for them,but if I pay attention, the problem does not occur frequently. I have trouble with bar oil running thru the oiling channels. Our dealer cant fix it. Anyone have a cure for this problem. It sure makes a mess of the inside of the carrying case.
> Tom



Do you clean/blow out (compress air) the clutch cover?  (where the bar&chain; connect to the saw)

Most of my older "NEW to the world" auto-oilers leak; I just got in the habit of laying them bar-side-down on some old rags.
Granted, they are a 1:1 (fuel to bar oil) so they don't really have that much oil to leak.  The only one that I have in a hard 
case is the Husky 445 - and it doesn't leak (yet!)


----------



## jensent (Nov 30, 2010)

PJF1313
Thanks for the tip. The 360 really does need a clean-up. We bucked 36in red oak all day yesterday. Saw stalled twice and after it sat and cooled it restarted. Im thinking ignition but it may just need service in all areas. Im on my second Husky 350 as the first was stolen. Neither of the Huskys or our Stihl 021 leaked bar oil. I think the 350's are basicly the same saw as your 345.
Tom


----------



## Highbeam (Nov 30, 2010)

I don't know if it helps or not but I like to open the caps of a hot saw right after final shutdown in hopes of relieving any pressure in the tanks. Then, in theory, when the saw cools a slight vacuum will set up in the tanks and keep them from leaking. What's wrong with a little extra bar oil in the case? That's what the case is for, to catch this junk. Keep the outside of the case clean for throwing in the truck when the bed is full of wood.


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Nov 30, 2010)

The tank is vented.


----------



## Stump_Branch (Nov 30, 2010)

amateur cutter said:
			
		

> Personally, I don't like the flippy caps, but to each his own. Way over engineered, & under built imho. If you need a good laugh, & don't have anything better to do, go to arboristsite.com & type flippy caps in the search box. Hours of reading. A C



I agree wtih the under built, fine design, actaully if your are wearing proper fitting gloves, not buying the magnums to impress the ladies, they are easier to use. however they break, seemingly when the job is half done. I dont like the Bar oil, its to hard to wipe down before opening. 

Buy a spare, I think my dealer sells them for 7 bucks or something.


----------

